# Blue Jam



## too larry (Nov 25, 2019)

You Tube has been slipping in jam grass when I wasn't paying attention. It's to the point I can recognize different bands. So I figured I'd share the wealth.

Billy Strings from a few nights ago.


----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 15, 2019)

The band takes the stage at about the 15:00 minute mark.


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2020)

From the YT comments. . . . . 


The best young artists in music today are in bluegrass. It really is starting to remind me of rock in the sixties when it was an open canvas and everyone was filling in their space. Billy is a rock star and leading the way. Exciting times!


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2020)

too larry said:


>


I was probably within 50 feet of whoever filmed that.

If i could only find their 3am set at phases of moon fest. Highest I've ever been. Unfortunately that was right after allie left.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 10, 2020)

"I'll bite you in your fucking face"


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 10, 2020)

dangledo said:


>


That's dope as hell-heres another 1man band


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> That's dope as hell-heres another 1man band


Some great trimming tunes

Thanks for this one


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

The real deal.


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)




----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)

A song about meth addiction.


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2020)

Vic's birthday today. . . .


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

RIP Tony.


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

*ERIC WEISSBERG*
Banjo virtuoso known for the surprise hit song "Dueling Banjos"

_Aug. 16, 1937 — March 22, 2020_


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)

Happy b-day Del.


----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)

I saw this guy on this week's week skews. Not too bad for a protest singer.


----------



## injinji (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

This is a good show.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> This is a good show.


We went to a creek in the San Gabriel Mts. on a Sunday to party. Sheriff came by and announced we needed to evacuate, so we did. We could already see flames coming over the ridge. Monday, I woke up to orange sky from the smoke, turned on the receiver and "Fire on the Mountain" was playing. Already hungover, I didn't need to hear that, or breathe that smoke. That was about 1975.
Edit; That's what I think of whenever I hear "Fire on the Mountain." Ah, memories!


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

topcat said:


> We went to a creek in the San Gabriel Mts. on a Sunday to party. Sheriff came by and announced we needed to evacuate, so we did. We could already see flames coming over the ridge. Monday, I woke up to orange sky from the smoke, turned on the receiver and "Fire on the Mountain" was playing. Already hungover, I didn't need to hear that, or breathe that smoke.


We've been blessed here in Florida. The last bad fire season was when the July Daytona race was rescheduled. 1998 I think. But I've dealt with way too many floods.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> We've been blessed here in Florida. The last bad fire season was when the July Daytona race was rescheduled. 1998 I think. But I've dealt with way too many floods.


Yeah, the L.A. area has just about everything, except hurricanes. Earthquakes, mudslides, fires, riots, temptation and traffic. There are good things, though. Close by are the beach, mountains, desert and nightlife. Lots of good lookin' women, too. Lots.


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2021)

I went both nights this record was made. Right here in Petaluma.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

Kind of shaky camera work, but a good show none the less.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)

YouTube is on a roll tonight. More good shows in my feed than I have time for.


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2021)

From last night's ACL broadcast.


----------



## injinji (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 30, 2022)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2022)




----------

